# My Little Pony (Happy Go Lucky)



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Since I'm painting on my pony Duncan for a girl's birthday, I decided to draw him as an actual My Little Pony.  The light blue looking areas are really a highlighter green color in real life, but oh well!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I love the drawing and I LOVE the concept of doing My Little Pony renditions of people's horses. I don't know if you are even interested, but I'll bet you'd get a lot of interest in here by offering to do My Little Pony sketches of people's horses. Sorry if I am over stepping my bounds, but I just love the concept and the sketch you provided is so endearing.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Now that I think about it, that's something I'd even be interested in trying out when I have time between commissions....lol. Such a neat idea!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks! I had to look up online how to draw the My Little Pony style-- maybe I'll practice a bit more before offering to draw for others! That way they won't all be standing in the same position. But thanks for the idea


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

can i see a pic of the horse in real life? 
tell me if you want to do moo-moo or marlea  tehe


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sure! Here is an old one of him (I think he was only 5 months old) but it's the only one I could find of this side of him. There are more pictures in my barn


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Great!! Feel free to do Tess and/or Zorro


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ahhh so cute


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

The cutest thing ever!


----------

